# Non-dairy "cream sauce" made with silken tofu



## Lesley Prince (Jan 8, 2004)

Does anyone have a recipe for a sauce made with silken tofu that can be used as a 'cream sauce'? I had a good one but mislaid it before I could test it? Thanks.


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi - there's a non-dairy Alfredo sauce made with silken tofu on the IBS recipe board here web page - Heather


----------

